# Hard Labor Creek State Park Hunt- 2013



## chrisr116 (Sep 4, 2013)

Did anyone else here get drawn for Hard Labor Creek hunt this year.   It is Nov 5 & 6.  If anyone else has any tips on hunting it, please let me know.  Thanks....


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 9, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> I got picked Bone Collector said we have to buy our permit at least two days before the hunt in casr you missed that. He said he got to the meeting expecting to buy his permit there and it was to late. This is my first hunt there I've played golf there before with a friend I saw alot of deer.



Just to clarify, I didn't attend the meeting last year. I was getting ready to head that way the morning of the meeting when I reread the letter they sent me. It stated you must have fees paid at least two days prior to the hunt. I overlooked that sentence when I initially skimmed over the letter. I reread it a day too late, as the meeting is the day before the hunt.

I didn't wager all of my points last year and I'll be going this year. I will have my fees paid well in advance too!

BC


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 15, 2013)

I hunted there last year in the pouring rain. There were deer everywhere I went and the check station stayed pretty busy. Most of the people hung pretty close to the golf course because they were giving away free rounds of golf for every pig you killed and they would retrieve your kill for you with a golf cart. I killed a pretty nice 8pt near the equestrian center and another guy killed a good one right behind the check station.


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't have a map anymore, but they will send you one with your acceptance letter. You can go and scout as much as you want as long as you pay for park admission. All the safety zones are clearly marked around the park and they go over them pretty well in the meeting.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2013)

safety zones are marked with the bright yellow signs like at all the state parks that have hunts. 

Like he said, its a state park. You can go there today if you like and walk all over the place.  The place is covered with horse trails. It is impossible to get lost with all those trails and the public road system.

Do a search down in the public land forum using the words  hard + labor  Lots of information there.


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 22, 2013)

Did anyone receive their letter yet? I got drawn, but my letter hasn't come yet.

BC


----------



## tmghunt (Sep 27, 2013)

Got my packet today. Anyone ever hunted here before ?


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 28, 2013)

We got our packet and a cabin reserved hopefully it will be a good hunt.


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 29, 2013)

I received my packet too. Now I gotta put some boots on the ground!

BC


----------



## Bone Collector (Oct 2, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> I reserved my 2 nights stay at the campsite. The lady that worked there said to bring $25 in cash for the last night stay is that normal?



I don't know. Reading the letter, you are required to pay for 2 days. If you setup camp the day of the meeting and stay past 1pm on the last day of the hunt you will have to pay for a 3rd day, as checkout is a 1pm. I figure most people book the 2 days, as required, and then pay for day 3 if they stay past 1pm on the last day. You could potentially tag out on the first day. I don't want to book 3 days only to tag out the first day and not be able to get a refund for the 3rd day. I guess she said to bring cash because they won't take other forms of payment during the hunt?

BC


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2013)

trucknhunter said:


> Thanks bone collector. Will the deer be in rut during this hunt or will it be to early I suspect some will be chasing.



early november is within the prime rut period for Morgan county


----------



## drdz777 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Hard Labor Creek Camping*

I'm headed to the quota hunt on Monday.
Any one camping there?  I'm looking to split a site for Monday & Tuesday.
Let me know


----------



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2013)

Any reports from day one  ???


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Any reports from day one  ???


DDD has a lftt thread going about it.


----------



## jrbrown (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone know how the hunt turned out?


----------



## Milkman (Nov 9, 2013)

jrbrown said:


> Does anyone know how the hunt turned out?



One post in this thread says at least 70 were checked in.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=778395


----------

